# The oddball



## flappinhappy (Mar 23, 2013)

This was a feed store chick given to me and I have no idea what it is anyone familiar with these?








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

What a beautiful chicken you have! She is a Blue Maran.


----------



## flappinhappy (Mar 23, 2013)

With no tail feathers ?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

The picture?

I can't see it!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely blue maran.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I can't see a pic either.


----------

